# Mohaa



## LilChefDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

*Medal Of Honor Allied Assault*
Hello all! I am here to find an answer or a how to on screenshots.At my clans server we had taken forced screenshots of a player who has a mac computer, he doesn't know how to send us the screenshots.

The basic problem is he doesn't know where to find them? Any help? Please and thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 20, 2009)

Will pressing the keys: command button+shift+3 take a full screen shot inside the game?

Mac OS X keyboard shortcuts


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 20, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> Will pressing the keys: command button+shift+3 take a full screen shot inside the game?



Yep, that worked for me in the MOHAA, so it should work for him.


----------

